# Norris Lake 4-21-10 Smallmouth Fishing!!



## whj812 (Apr 22, 2010)

Me and a Buddy from another forum hit Norris Lake yesterday evening after work for some springtime Smallmouth action, and man was it ever hot!! We caught around 15 smallies most short fish around 12-13 inches but there were some nice ones mixed in. We had 3 that were over the 18 inch mark. Bait of Choice was the infamous JD Baits 4 inch zipper worm in watermelon medley!!! Those big ones fight like no other fish ever!!! Love it!!!

Here is some pics! :lol:


----------



## WhiteMoose (Apr 22, 2010)

Great fish! I do most of my smallmouth fishing in Canada, but I'd love to try it down in your area sometime.


----------



## gunny146 (Apr 22, 2010)

purdy fish man, real nice.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Real Nice Indeed.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 22, 2010)

Sweet. Here in Ontario bass season doesn't open until the last weekend in June!!

I'll be getting out for some Walleye in a couple of weeks though.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 22, 2010)

=D> =D> nice smallies Wes, The JDBaits zipper worm is no more tho, but you can still get one like it here


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice smallies! That last one was a pig.


----------



## cali27 (Apr 22, 2010)

i did not even know there was smallies down there. ignorant i know, but those are beauties!!!!


----------



## Brine (Apr 22, 2010)

Those are some sho nuff gooduns. =D> 

Congrats


----------



## cavman138 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice looking fish, well done


----------



## whj812 (Apr 22, 2010)

cali27 said:


> i did not even know there was smallies down there. ignorant i know, but those are beauties!!!!



The world record Smallmouth was caught in TN. On Dale Hollow lake!!


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 22, 2010)

Great Job Wes! Nice SM for sure! =D>


----------



## BassNBob (Apr 22, 2010)

That must have been a great day with those fingting smalmouths. WTG Wes


----------



## whj812 (Apr 22, 2010)

BassAddict said:


> =D> =D> nice smallies Wes, The JDBaits zipper worm is no more tho, but you can still get one like it here



Just ordered some!! Thanks Denny!!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 22, 2010)

Way to go 8)


----------



## Zum (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice looking smallies.


----------



## fish devil (Apr 23, 2010)

:twisted: Some real beauties you got there!!!! =D> Gotta love the SMALLIES!!!


----------

